# Photo courses in the Bath/Brizzle area?



## mattie (Dec 9, 2010)

I was thinking of signing the missus and me up to a photography course as an xmas gift, hoping to find one that focuses (excuse pun) on the artistic side of it, how to compose a photo, techniques for certain effects etc.

Does anyone know of any decent such courses in the Bath or Bristol area?  

Ta.


----------



## ernestolynch (Dec 9, 2010)

Why did you type 'Brizzle'?


----------



## mattie (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't worry, it's not just to annoy you.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 10, 2010)

Caulmet occasionally put on one day seminar sort of things with a professional demonstrating an aspect of photography - all hands on stuff. Don't seem to have any on at the moment - maybe time of year. I was thinking of trying one myself.

http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/p/events


----------



## mattie (Dec 13, 2010)

Ta, I need to pop over to Calumet for some chemicals so I'll ask them then.

As an aside, I'm sure a college somewhere in Bristol offered courses but like an idiot I didn't bookmark the site and can't find it now.


----------



## big eejit (Dec 16, 2010)

Many courses I've seen focus on Photoshop etc. I did see one that was more focused on how to take the pics but I can't remember where either!

Some interesting sounding courses out at Westonbirt - http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-6zpkhr

One's tonight tho!


----------



## mattie (Dec 16, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Many courses I've seen focus on Photoshop etc. I did see one that was more focused on how to take the pics but I can't remember where either!
> 
> Some interesting sounding courses out at Westonbirt - http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-6zpkhr
> 
> One's tonight tho!


 
Superb, exactly the sort of thing I was after - not a dry lecture/portfolio thing but hands-on.  One later on in March looks good.

Much obliged!


----------

